# Is the Eureka Mignon Mk II right for me?



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Very much a beginner on making decent coffee. Bought a Fracino Piccino, immediately realised my

crappy Bodum burr grinder was nowhere close to grinding fine enough for espresso for this machine

(right? - I don't fancy trying to mod it) so did some research and ended up thinking about the doserless

Eureka

- I don't want a huge grinder in my kitchen

- I drink maybe a couple of cups a day

- I dont' want to have to ever upgrade again, but I'm probably not a full-out coffee obsessive.

- I'd rather not spend any more than this

Is this a good choice? Or could I get away with the cheaper ones like the Iberital?

thanks!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

It certainly ticks a lot of those boxes. If it's within your budget, then I doubt you'll find anything more appropriate at that price point to meet your aims.

From what I hear the Mignon is a decent improvement on the Iberital MC2, so you may find yourself still getting upgradeitis which doesn't meet your 3rd point.

Btw - the bodum burr bistro grinder isn't fine enough for un-pressurised baskets no, but it's pretty easy to mod to get it to grind fine enough. I did it on mine successfully and used it with my Gaggia Classic for a few months before I decided to upgrade to a 2nd hand Mignon.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course you could get away with buying an Iberital but it's a lot bigger than a Mignon and the grind is not as good.

The Mignon fits your criteria perfectly so what's your problem.

Another member recently asked a similar question the answer was "You have done your own research so why doubt it".

Ian


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for confirming my thoughts!

Any mod that needs a TR Torx is a sign to me it's beyond my meagre handiness, and I don't want to break the thing, as I have a friend who'll want it...


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Fair enough... there's a bewildering amount of information for a newbie trying to research, so I suppose I was just looking for some confirmation I wasn't crazy. Thanks!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

johnlevon said:


> Fair enough... there's a bewildering amount of information for a newbie trying to research, so I suppose I was just looking for some confirmation I wasn't crazy. Thanks!


Not crazy at all, as you have concluded; you can't go far wrong with a mignon in that price range - and worth looking out for one on the forum unless you have already decided to buy new.


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had a Mignon for the last year and have ben really pleased with it. It is small and fits in the kitchen well. It is a bit fiddly setting the grind so is better if you are the sort of person that settles on one type of bean for a little while rather than switching frequently. I tend to change varieties on a monthly basis.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Once you're in the ballpark it is extremely easy to tweak between bags of beans - even of different origins

Once you've got it sorted you shouldn't lose more than 2 shots dialling in - and even they will be okay in milk


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

+1 for above I have the mignon and in the ballpark now so a change of beans is usually just a 1/4 or 1/2 turn difference


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, it's here. Wasted a full bag of beans trying to get the single portafilter to do anything. Eventually got a reasonable cup (i.e. much better than anything on my old setup) with the double portafilter. Much more practicing to do I think... surprised how sensitive the machine is between something that runs far too quickly, and something that totally chokes the machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnlevon said:


> Well, it's here. Wasted a full bag of beans trying to get the single portafilter to do anything. Eventually got a reasonable cup (i.e. much better than anything on my old setup) with the double portafilter. Much more practicing to do I think... surprised how sensitive the machine is between something that runs far too quickly, and something that totally chokes the machine.


Hi

Do you have scales?

Are you weighing your dose

Are you purging in between adjustment s?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

johnlevon said:


> Well, it's here. Wasted a full bag of beans trying to get the single portafilter to do anything. Eventually got a reasonable cup (i.e. much better than anything on my old setup) with the double portafilter. Much more practicing to do I think... surprised how sensitive the machine is between something that runs far too quickly, and something that totally chokes the machine.


It depends on the bean, but some are SUPER sensitive. Literally 5-10mm turn on the dial will be the difference between a gusher and a choker.

I've never had any luck using the single basket, it's relegated to the cupboard!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

x2, sack the single basket


----------

